# haunt path



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to make a defined path through my yard for my haunt this year, to guide the TOT's past the scares instead of them just running willy-nilly all around. I have a couple of ideas but does anyone have a solution or idea that would work well and not look odd or out of place? I think roping it off would destroy the look of the haunt as a whole. I though about using lanterns or witch jars, but it's a large yard and it would take way too many. Anyone have a great idea that I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's the theme of your haunt? Do you use any actors who could help point out the direction you want visitors to follow?

I've seen people use rope lighting laid on the ground to delineate a walkway.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm calling my theme Monster House (mostly because I don't have a theme). The focal point is the graveyard, with various monsters, zombies etc. all around the yard. I don't have any actors, except for myself, and I mostly just like to wander around and scare or talk to visitors. I'm placing my candy handout spot at the far corner of the yard this year to encourage TOTs to view the whole display on their way in and out. Rope lighting may work, or maybe luminaries. I'd love to do a faux stone or brick path, but that would be way too expensive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have flower beds you could use this for afterwards, you might consider laying a path out using shredded hardwood mulch. Add some luminaries and/or lanterns at appropriate intervals to help mark the path. After Halloween, rake the mulch up onto the beds.

Another thought that just popped into my head - wondering if you could spray paint a path with glow-in-the-dark paint. If you get enough sun during the day, it might give enough of a ghostly glow to be seen at night. Kind of a wild hare idea, but you never know


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can also use clear, plastic jars/bottle from things like vitamins, asperin, etc., and drill a couple of holes in the bottom of them. One hole allows you to put a twinkle/mini=Christmas tree light/bulb into the bottle so that it looks like you'v caught fireflies/lightning bugs, and the second hole allows you to put a long nail or stake through the bottom of the jar to hold it in place. The spacing of the bulbs on the string helps you to define your path clearly without being intrusive. You can use a very fine sandpaper or steel-wool to "fog" the jars so that the light is diffused and also to hide the detail of the light source itself. The jars don't have to be the same size, and if you decide you need more light you can either use two strings of lights or double up the number of bulbs you put into each bottle. You can do different looks depending upon the color of the bulbs you have in the strings.
I wouldn't leave the bowl of candy unattended, I can just see the first few TOTs dumping it into their bag.


----------



## Defenestrator (Aug 8, 2010)

Recognizing that 'roping it off' is not the desired look, would stanchions/chains work?

The folks at Hollywood Haunter used them to nice effect through the middle of their graveyard in 2012. I thought it was in keeping with the layout of the graveyard, and still managed to guide folks past all of the appropriate stuff.

If interested, a pretty good look at their version can be had at about 3:55 into the daytime walkthrough video


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

If the focal point is the graveyard, maybe you should make a bunch of PVC cemetery fence. 
It is relatively inexpensive and easy to make once you get into the swing of it.
Plenty of tutorials around. 
We have several sections of this fence that we anchor to rebar and use as a pathway guide.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Fangs for the ideas guys! I may go with the stanchions and chains, but the glow in the dark path sounds really intriguing. If I try it, I'll let you know if it works Roxy.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Roxy, I have another idea based on yours. I might try making a cardboard footprint stencil and spray paint a ghostly footprint path for guests to follow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool I'd like to see if the glowing path works as well.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

what's the best glow in the dark spray paint you have used?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't used any, but both Krylon and Rust-Oleum have versions of GID spray paint in different colors and should be reliable brands.

Rust-Oleum is rated for indoor and outdoor use. They state the glow is good for 4-8 hours:

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/glow-in-the-dark-spray/

Here's a link to Krylon Glowz:

http://www.krylon.com/products/glowz/


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

off to Home Depot I go


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be worried about whether the paint would hold up to being walked on/over a large number of times. Would you just be spraying onto the grass? Will that paint kill or harm your grass? I'd definitely do some testing in some inconspicuous areas long before your haunt starts.
Personally, I like the stanchions and chains idea. It's worked well for the Disney attractions for decades.
They give you the flexability to change the path as needed during the haunt, and from year to year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having oversprayed paint onto the grass in our yard a number of times, I can vouch for it not seeming to do much in the way of lasting damage That said, the suggestion to test it out first is wise.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You can always use lit jack-o-lanterns to help define a path and those always look good in a graveyard.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

you can also cut out footprints (flourescant poster board) and paint them so they react to UV lights, it will light up the path and they are fairly cheap to make, but is you can swing the cost I would always recommend making a pvc fence, not only does it define the walkway it also protects your props. I don't allow walkthroughs anymore, I fence it all off because too many things got damaged.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I use orange LED string lights that change as the group progresses through the path in my back yard. The polls are PVC pipe painted flat black with a TEE on the top holding the string lights. I have them "flicker" to give it a candle flame look which adds to the haunt.
Dave


----------

